

Why? - thorel
http://alistapart.com/column/why

======
a3n
(Tried to comment at the site, but I could never convince that site that I was
logged in while viewing that article.)

"To make money" was actually the correct answer, modulo however much of _that_
you want to explain to your two year old.

Distinguish the work that you do/love, with the place you go to do it and the
economic arrangement associated with that place.

If you love what you do, you'd probably do it exactly how and where you want,
IFF you didn't need to make a living.

Otherwise, if you're lucky, you can find a place where you can mostly do what
you love, but make no mistake, you're "going to work" to bring back money.

